# Langdon Hole deep level Air raid shelter Dover sep 09



## Newage (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi All

Onwards and downwards.
Our next port of call was the WW2 deep level air raid shelter for the Langdon Hole battery, just to the East of Dover.

This is one of the largest underground shelter in the Dover area, the shelter features an under floor air ventilation system, These pictures are a walk around.

Starting from the hidden entrance (oh is it ever hidden), the picture on the right is looking up from the
bottom of the main entrance shaft. note there are a few steps between the rail lines.










Left, looking round the curve in to the first of the main passages, then right looking along the main passage.









Now to you left is the first of the 2 cross passages, it looks like it held all the air ventilation system as can be seen from all the pipe work. If you look at the right hand picture
you can see an open manhole in the floor this looks like the air passages for the shelter. 









Then at the far end of the main passage is the second cross passage still with the under floor air system still in place.









At the far end of this passage the shelter turns right once again and enters the second main passage, passing to the end of this we get back to the other end of the air ventilation
cross passage. (Left)









Now this main passage also has an exit/entrance but the chalk tunnel is unlined. There is some interesting graffiti cut in to the chalk









At the end of the unlined section is the other exit/entrance there is a lots of back fill all the way up and down the shaft. The last picture on the right was taken inside the under floor
air vent system.









Well that's about it for Langdon Hole well done if you made it is far with so many pictures there are a 
few more at http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157622278312661/

Any and all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 27, 2009)

this is my sort of place,nice pics


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 27, 2009)

What can I say chaps. Good shots - you are doing Dover proud!!!
GDZ


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice indeed. Favourite part of shelters for me is the graffiti, sometimes very hard to spot let alone capture an image. It tells a small story of the people who sought refuge there. Keep up the good work!


----------

